# Problema con Max232



## Power (May 5, 2008)

Hola a todos, Estoy usando un MAX232 para interfacear un PIC con la computadora el problema que tengo es que al conectar el max en la breadboard la tension de alimentacion cae desde 5V a 1V.He probado con 2 integrados y con distintos capacitores (1uF electroliticos, 0.1uF ceramicos/multicapa) y tambien con distintas fuentes de alimentacion pero no puedo resolver el problema. El circuito esta armado como en el datasheet y los max son de la firma Texas.

Gracias por su tiempo

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (May 5, 2008)

Esquema plis. Algo haces mal ya que... por lo normal si lo haces bien va bien.


----------



## Power (May 5, 2008)

Pin 16 a Vcc
pin 15 a Gnd
Capacitor 1uF entre pin 1 y 3
Capacitor 1uF entre pin 2 y Vcc
Capacitor 1uF entre pin 4 y 5
Capacitor 1uF entre pin 6 y Gnd


----------



## El nombre (May 6, 2008)

Eso u na es muy parecido.  Mira: Repasa el circuito que montas ya que va bien y no tiene por que darte problemas.
Saludos


----------



## chococoandres (Jun 1, 2015)

Buenas noches a todo el foro. 
Lo que pasa es que ya tengo armados equipos que utilizan el popular max232 como interfaz para rs232, y es que desde hace poco tiempo estuve comprando este componente y no trabaja como debe ser, no transmite datos ni recibe, solo calienta cuando se conecta la alimentacion, al principio revisé conexiones y posibles fallas en el hardware, cosa que no creía que debía hacerlo porque la placa trabaja muy bien desde hace mucho tiempo. Lo que me di cuenta es que el integrado que siempre utilizé es el max232N o max232NE, con sus 4 capacitores para adecuar su voltaje y capacitor de alimentacion, pero el integrado que recien compre es el max232CPE, y no funciona, ya compre 8 unidades de diferentes tiendas electronicas y ninguno trabaja, pero cuando coloco el max232n o ne, funciona sin problemas. Es acaso diferente la configuracion o manejo de voltajes para este "CPE", muchas gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola, busca el datasheet del IC que no funciona en el circuito, para ver si hay diferencias con el modelo original.


----------



## chococoandres (Jun 1, 2015)

Ya lei todas las hojas de datos con respecto a este componente y solo me da referencias de temperatura, no encuentro otra info, el circuito es el mismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2015)

O sea que *en una plaqueta que sabés que anda* y* con otros 232* si funciona y no con éstos ?

Podria ser una gran partida falsificada  ?!?!?!


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 1, 2015)

Para ayudarte mejor recomienda que subas por lo menos un esquemático de como está conectado el max232, y si además hay alguna que otra foto tanto mejor  !!!


----------



## chclau (Jun 1, 2015)

Algunos max usan capacitores de 1uf, otros usan de 0.1uF

No se si vendra por ahi la falla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2015)

tanto gre gre para decir gregrorio
proba con otra pc o configura los jumper de tu mader para que entregue mas corriente ,
eso pasa con los puertos ue no entregan suficiente corriente.
tenes dos opciones
*1 le pones una fuente externa al max 323* o 2 revisa si tu mader le podes ''jumpear'' para que entregue mas corriente
los capacitores no tienen nada que ver con tu problema.
te lo digo porque yo e tenido el mismo problema con una placa con el max 232 ,en mi caso la usaba para una interfaz de un teléfono motorola y el muy secuaz se le caían las tensiones,
cosa que con mader viejas nunca pasaba,ya que entregaban mas corriente que las nuevas mader


----------



## chococoandres (Jun 9, 2015)

Hola al foro, gracias por sus recomendaciones y bueno pongo las configuraciones que he estado utilizando y recalco que estas configuraciones funcionan de manera eficaz con el integrado MAX232N, no asi para el MAX232CPE, tambien subo la foto de los dos integrados. Tambien probe con otra fuente externa, y el valor de los capacitores no me dio problema desde 100n (siempre coloco de poliester ya que el valor de capacidad es preciso y estable) hasta 4,7uF. Alguna sugerencia mas? Muchas gracias de antemano





DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que *en una plaqueta que sabés que anda* y* con otros 232* si funciona y no con éstos ?
> 
> Podria ser una gran partida falsificada  ?!?!?!



Empiezo a creer que si...


----------



## LeanxD (Oct 11, 2017)

Buenas amigos, tengo un problema  con MAX232CPE, se me calienta el integrado en operación, el mismo esta en un equipo en la parte de manejo con control remoto, esta con todas las configuraciones de fabrica y todas las condiciones para que funcione.
Puede ser falsificado el integrado? 
o Pudo modificar otra gente y no lleva el siglas "CPE"  
En el circuito tiene capacitores 1uF.. 

Bueno desde ya gracias. saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2017)

CPE es cuando es 16 plastic DIP
alguna foto por favor.... más datos, que sucedio, lo cambiaste?


----------



## ualquiera (Oct 12, 2017)

Revisa la polaridad del capacitor que va al pin N:6 del IC, como va el negativo a el y positivo a GND, hay una tendencia a colocarlo de forma invertida y el IC calienta.


----------



## LeanxD (Oct 12, 2017)

Como andan señores, les agradezco hayan respondido, 
Les cuento solucione el problema era una maldita falsificación de los integrados..
El integrado original era Max232CPE, lo que hice fue comprar uno en una casa de electrónica conocida en mi ciudad, con la misma caracteristica "CPE" y el mismo se recalentaba al utilizarlo .  
Entonces procedí ver el diagrama y comparar la hoja de datos hasta que vi que todo estaba como para que el integrado funcione, es más hasta mire con el oscilo las alimentaciones y pata por pata que había para ver si tenía alguna tención o algo q*UE* lo haga calentar pero no.
La cuestión, buscando entre otros integrados conseguí un HIN232 que es básicamente lo mismo pero de otra marca y el equipo funciona perfecto. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------

